# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Партнерская программа проверенная временем.

## anubis26

Преимущества партнерской программы *BAXONET* - высокий процент комиссионных отчислений (до 50%), большой арсенал рекламных материалов (есть партнерский сайт), бесплатные обучающие видео материалы для работы, подробная статистика (сомневаюсь, что более подробная статистика имеется в какой либо другой парнерке), онлайн поддержка, положительные отзывы участников, время существования парнерской программы около пяти лет. Подробнее на *сайте*

----------

